# SOLOW Models



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey,
Most of you can remember me as S-10sForever. Well im back with a new name and a new life really. But anyways i got a few pictures of what ive learned from all you AMAZEING modelers out there on Lay It Low. i still need to find a memory card for my digital camera but its comeing! 

This is my caprise 









Im glad i didnt keep these rims on it!









Hinged the trunk (first attempt!)









Wired engine bay









All finished (if you cant tell, its got gost patterns on it, another first attempt)









Patterns on the hood and trunk also (look at the underside of the hood)


















The trunk. custom made floor for the subs, billit pumps, wired batters









Engine all wired and pinstiped!!!









Interior. smoothed and painted dash, fuzzy fur carpet and rear deck









The gas tank and other shit under the car is pinstripped also









Next is a 69 falcon i believe

hinged hood and trunk









Wired, shaved firewall,hydro cylenders im sorry i cant spell that good









Wired, hardlines









i had to custom make the whole interior basicly cuz the seats and everything was all one piece. custom skull shifter, h.h. seats, compleatly covered in fuzzy fur, custom rear seat thing for the subs


















This is my favorite one hear.

66 rivi, im sorry about these horrible pics they dont do the justice



















Hinged hood and trunk









i lost most of the pics for this one but u can kinda see my pinstripeing



















Thanks for looking ill update more probably tonight with my camera phone if you guys wanna see some newer stuff.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

VERY NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

real nice!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

WELCOME BACK


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome back man, nice to see that you're building.


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks guys! i try. Ive got alot of projects right now that ill share soon.


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Hears a few more pictures

the 66 rivis trunk









66 Rivi









Wired, mirriors









Hilux Pickup: shaved doorhandels, saved cowl, shaved gas cap, molded roll pan dark jade green paint



























Caprice









Comments/Suggestions are welcome!!!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

welcome back nice rides homie


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks 8-Ball, Its great to be back


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

im feeling that caprice , nice job....


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

looks good welcome back.


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks hearse driver and importmadness, i plan on building another caprice soon!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

51 Fleetline: In progress of shaveing everything.









Rear end shaved and molded, trunk hinged suicide









Can anyone give me a tip on shaveing the door handels?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i cut mine off with a xacto then used bondo for the rest and sanded it down


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

me to i know how to shave handels. its just the location of this one


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

scrape it down with a razor blade


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

These two are for sale, if interisted please PM me


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Bronco for sale, complete and comes with full lift kit and HUGE tires and rims from a lifted hilux kit. 25$ shipped obo


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice work homie...... and thats a 65 rivi.... not 66....


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Ah thanks rollinoldskoo i just noticed that! :banghead:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

VERY NICE RIDES SOLOW.... I LIKE THAT CAPRICE,LOOKS TIGHT.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

A little more progress on the fleetline

Custom made front shocks and springs









Hinged trunk closed









Opend


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

DOES IT CLEAR THE CHASSIS?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

61 Impala Conv. lost project.... (sorry for the bad pics)









wired motor









Cut the trunk opend, custom floor all smothed out, that silver square is a mirrior(gotta take the film off), the pumps were gonna be "floating" over it, batteries need to be detailed and glued









Custom made shocks,struts,and springs, front and rear


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Caddy Donk (got as a gift) patters alover it.


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Chrysler 300 (got the idea from someone on hear) shaved trunk, door handels. and roof


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Hulix thats for sale for best offer










Shaved dash


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

hearse driver yeah i check befor i glued it!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD, YOU HAVE APM...


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

More shots of the fleetline. I dont know if i want to make the frontend hinged or not? 

Any suggestions?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good man.. nice to see you doin shit now


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks bro! Im very glad to be back in the game and im almost all ready for 2008!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i think i built 1 or 2 for 2007, i plan to knock a few out in 08, hopefully i can get motivated to do so..


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Yup same hear! good luck in the new year uffin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

lookin good homie love the donk,caprice,fleetline and the 300


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Dec 25 2007, 11:42 AM~9527728
> *Bronco for sale, complete and comes with full lift kit and HUGE tires and rims from a lifted hilux kit. 25$ shipped obo
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Nice work man

Good to see you back in here and building!!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks Dr!

THE BRONCO AND THE HILUX ARE SOLD TO MODELTECH!!!!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Chevy pickup


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

1/20 scale S10 project


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

man, all i can say is you def. turned shit around.. you took in alot of advise from others on here.. you used to be like all talk and now finally doing shit.. its something like monteman, all talk and never would show shit, im proud of how you turned around and finally knockin out some badass builds :thumbsup: you earned my respect


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey man thaanks alot. Ive changed alot from when i used to post everyday. i have learned so much hear on Lay It Low and i hop i learn more and more!

Thanks again and ill have more progress pics of my fleetline tonight


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 27 2007, 02:49 PM~9542404
> *man, all i can say is you def. turned shit around.. you took in alot of advise from others on here.. you used to be like all talk and now finally doing shit.. its something like monteman, all talk and never would show shit, im proud of how you turned around and finally knockin out some badass builds :thumbsup: you earned my respect
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Dec 24 2007, 07:39 PM~9523116
> *Hey,
> Most of you can remember me as S-10sForever. Well im back with a new name and a new life really. But anyways i got a few pictures of what ive learned from all you AMAZEING modelers out there on Lay It Low. i still need to find a memory card for my digital camera but its comeing!
> 
> ...


Actually the '69 is an XL that's a killer like the rest, keep it up!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

You've come a long way. Maybe I'll catch at a show sometime


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

YOu got some nice builds there homie :thumbsup:


----------



## modellow (Dec 21, 2007)

im luving da trucks. looks goood for da caprice. nice choice of color


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Im trying to build my fleetline as my best model. I wish i could open doors. Thats the one thing i still cant do. But i want all the details for the fleetline. If anyones got some pictures of built ones or any suggestions for me that would be awsome!


Thanks again!!!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Sorry guys im slackin, i work till midnight monday thru friday. 





BUT.......



My lady suprised me with a late Christmas gift, a $50.00 gift card for hobby town...





So i bought this so far..........










These rims will be used on it, the paint is grape pearl but im gonna change it for this kandy grape color.











I would like to cut off the front eind and hinge it to open and close, and basicly build it as a radical. Please if you have any suggestions or pictures of built 1970 monte calros please let me know!


Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Sorry im dumb....


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

For Sale 15$ Shipped


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

The caprice is bad. And can't wait to see you post the monte pic's :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Soon ill post updats on the monte, the fleetlines frame is 85% done...


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Some of an update with the Monte Carlo

Off with the roof!









59 Impala Boot


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Trunk closed









Shaved handels









Trunk trim









Trunk almost shaved


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Escalade EXT for sale:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Where should i cut this for the front tilt?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Dec 30 2007, 05:32 PM~9567205
> *Trunk closed
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Dec 30 2007, 05:30 PM~9567194
> *Some of an update with the Monte Carlo
> 
> Off with the roof!
> ...


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD..LOVE THAT 70..


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Alright so i started my dash with my foam....












Comments, Suggestions?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya homie more pics :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

where do i get this foam????


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

cruzinlow has some


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

ohhh yes i do :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Almost done but the foam i bought, doesnt leave the bicket tuck look. As you can see in this pic.









Cruzinlow-im sendin ure money order this week


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

alright holmez and ill send ya the good shit LOL :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

looks good holmez :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

REMEMBER this is not the interior thats going in this car! just trying some stuff out.

Added mirriors started the door pannel


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

mirrors are a nice touch homie :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey cruzinlow, is the foam im buying from you thinner?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt 

almost done with the center console


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Im just doing this all quick and sloppy but its fun!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

ya the foam i got is thinner and will probably be alot better to work with... but your interior is lookin real good holmez even though your workin on it fast, with the foam that im sending ya take a little more time with it and make it look crazy :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Hell yeah... I was trying to make seats... there a pain in the ass but ill figure it out when i get some better foam!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Well i got to excited and brought out my saw.....










Andd ive already started wrapping the front part of the frame :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Alright i took some pictures...

Charger i built awile ago


















63 Impala that i cant finish cuz i need a rear axel...


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

57 Chevy project:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Dodge pickup project


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

CARS LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

WOW! Vinny, you have stepped up your game! good job man!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

You got a nice collection going on!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Monte Carlo progress!!!!

Filled in the front part of the frame









Wires!









Hood before...









Hood after!









Little things people dont notice...

Before...









After!









Before...









After!









Before...









After!









Closed up









Trunk will open like so...









Look at my clean cuts!!













COMMENTS???????


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

THE DODGE, IMPALA, AND THE BEL AIR ARE ALSO FOR SALE!!!


PM ME YOUR PRICE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Forgot this old merc


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Jan 1 2008, 10:32 PM~9584590
> *THE DODGE, IMPALA, AND THE BEL AIR ARE ALSO FOR SALE!!!
> PM ME YOUR PRICE!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Jan 1 2008, 10:32 PM~9584590
> *THE DODGE, IMPALA, AND THE BEL AIR ARE ALSO FOR SALE!!!
> PM ME YOUR PRICE!!!!!!!!!
> *


the pick up or charger?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Both!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work on that monte.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 1 2008, 10:46 PM~9584675
> *nice work on that monte.
> *


he's makin mine look like shit! :angry: 














but you are doing a damn good job! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 1 2008, 10:47 PM~9584689
> *he's makin mine look like shit! :angry:
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

lol thanks! Hopefully ill get the base coat on the frame and i get the paint 2maro!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 2 2008, 12:17 AM~9584505
> *WOW! Vinny, you have stepped up your game!  good job man!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



yes sirrrr

good work!!!


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Jan 1 2008, 11:10 PM~9584463
> *Dodge pickup project
> 
> 
> ...



Nice truck! :cheesy:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Had company over this weekend so i havent gotten much completed.

Heres the Monte frame with the metalspeaks base coat. Im not sure how i should paint it. Im painting the car kandy purple pear but id like to do murals and patterns. should i put some blck on the frame then spary over it all with the kandy? or should i use regular purple instead of black? :dunno: 









Just fucking around...










PLEASE HELP WITH THA FRAME!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:dunno: your build homie


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

What do you think would look better? thats what im askin


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

what color floorpan?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

See thats another place where im stuck. i wanted to pattern out the frame, mabey ill just paint the floorpan purple with the kandy over it, with a chrome gas tank? i donno i need help on that as well


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

use gel pens on the frame :dunno:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

I was planning on it. I guess ill have to do some tests....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Jan 6 2008, 11:42 PM~9628185
> *See thats another place where im stuck. i wanted to pattern out the frame, mabey ill just paint the floorpan purple with the kandy over it, with a chrome gas tank? i donno i need help on that as well
> *


paint the floorpans body color and contrast the frame..... gel pen pinstripes too


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

What you mean by contrast?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

darker or light color than body....


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

hmm ill try that mabey


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

shows more.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

agree???


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

show what?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

my bad im dumb haha


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

u got it??? show that the frame is separate more....


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

yeah yeah i just donno what color....

Ima do the interior purple, blue and white.


so mabey white?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

what color body?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Kandy purple pearl with patterns and pinstripeing


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

blue frame then.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

rear axle too.... uffin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

hmmm i donno..... not white?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

white floorpan purple frame?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

white body too then.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 03:25 AM~9628375
> *white body too then.....
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

agreed?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

ill bump this for you  :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

PLEASE HELP!</span>


Since i hinged the front end to tilt should i cut the radiator wall where the <span style=\'color:green\'>green box's are?












THANKS


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

yes sir


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Alright thanks!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Jan 8 2008, 03:22 AM~9637691
> *PLEASE HELP!</span>
> Since i hinged the front end to tilt should i cut the radiator wall where the <span style=\'color:green\'>green box's are?
> 
> ...


Can anyone help me on patterns for this frame?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey Layitlow I reinfored the rear axel for my monte does it look right?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

I also painted the chassie but ill get pictures of it before i go to work!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

maybe its just the angle but it looks a little higher on the end furthest from your finger

your on the right track though


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 9 2008, 09:27 AM~9646761
> *maybe its just the angle but it looks a little higher on the end furthest from your finger
> 
> your on the right track though
> *



x2........ just sand down a little bit more and your golden homie :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

yeah doc i just noticed that ill sand it down a little thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good. :cheesy:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

damn! your kicken ass on this monte! great job! Keep up the great work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Im kinda stuck on how i should do the stance.....


Id really like to have it in 3 wheel but ive never done that before


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks lowandbeyond and linc!!!! Ill have more progress pictures in a little bit


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Jan 10 2008, 12:33 AM~9655731
> *Im kinda stuck on how i should do the stance.....
> Id really like to have it in 3 wheel but ive never done that before
> *




put the front end on with it raised all the way up. Then raise the rear all the way up and drop one side. Viola, 3 wheel. :cheesy:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks bro ill try that! 
Do you think haveing the 3 wheel with the radical style will look alright?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

dont mean to whore your post, just some ideas how the monte looks in 3 and a look at the chasis before the body was on in 3! :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks linc! I really like that color. What is it?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Sorry for the horrible pictures...

Ok heres how the rear axel looks now........better?












Also heres the frame with some tranceparent blue.....



















And a little teaser on the pinstripes....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks good :0 :0 Keep it up.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

make it more like this.....


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Really?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

yea.... u got the middle too tall.... look at the pic i posted and then yours......


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

what u got now would drag on the ground....


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Ok hold on a sec....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

3 wheelin...........


:cheesy: 


















sorry. Had to do it. Refrenece pics for ya. :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Well heres my idea but i dont really like it so ill probably rip it off and try over....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

LEAVE IT!!!!! that looks cool. :0 :0


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Jan 10 2008, 02:31 AM~9656237
> *Thanks linc! I really like that color. What is it?
> *


silver base, with a shit load of Scalwlows flake(thanks ryan) and a plumb(i think) candy over, i think it was plumb anyway! :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Jan 10 2008, 04:13 AM~9656333
> *Well heres my idea but i dont really like it so ill probably rip it off and try over....
> 
> 
> ...



T T T

Should i keep it or redo it?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Keep it! it looks good! :biggrin:


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

keep it...it look nice


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 10 2008, 02:32 PM~9659840
> *Keep it! it looks good!  :biggrin:
> *




X4


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Jan 10 2008, 01:13 AM~9656333
> *Well heres my idea but i dont really like it so ill probably rip it off and try over....
> 
> 
> ...


put the wheels on as a mockup and see how close to the ground the middle is....


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah ima go check that right now!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Ill post pics in a few mins gotta let the primer dry. 

I should probably make it look like its molded on the axel huh?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ummm yea.... its usually welded on in real cars....


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah so ill get to that then...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

on the real cars.... its not just some decoration..... its added to reinforce the rear axle from the stress of hydraulics....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

just cause you weld it on don't mean that there are weld lines.


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

I hear ya.... i got a few tricks up my sleeve.

Im planing on doing all the hard lines for the hydros and the Cylinders. i just gotta find the right hydro pumps and dumps...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 11 2008, 12:30 AM~9665951
> *just cause you weld it on don't mean that there are weld lines.
> *


but they don't leave a gap like that


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Alright heres the axel with the wires on it. Its a little close to the ground, but its a show car so what the hell!









With the frame, The rear end will be locked up so you can see the rear axel!!!









Little purple and silver pinstipes.









Some of the same pinstripes on the rear, Youll be able to see them better when i finish the cylinders!











COMMENTS?? SUGGESTIONS?? Please!!!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh i forgot.....


Ill mold the reinforment to the axel tommarow.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work! :0


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 11 2008, 07:29 AM~9665997
> *nice work!    :0
> *


X2 ... :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

builds lookin real good bro!!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Jan 11 2008, 06:25 AM~9665992
> *Alright heres the axel with the wires on it. Its a little close to the ground, but its a show car so what the hell!
> 
> 
> ...



FREAKEN SWEAT! :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

i like the rear like that just fill in the gaps and you will be set


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Alright so im gonna challenge myself this weekend. Im gonna try to complete a model in a weekend. I need to get some more ideas for the monte befor i go any farther with it.

So this is what i got!









Primmered, I just sanded the mold lines, door handels and locks, and the script on the rear.









I was thinking about cutting a quick sunroof... :dunno: 

What do you guys think? suggestions comments please!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

good luck.... if i do a sunroof then you'll keep adding more and more stuff.... eventually it'll just become another project started......


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

oh god i know....


Im just gonna leave it lol.

Ill have an update on it in an hour or so


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Ok im totaly lost on how i should build this. I was gonna build it as a mild custom. black and the engine color 2 tone. But i saw these wide whitewall with red steelies and thought i could lean towrds the rat rod style.....


Ugh help me figure it out...



















The steelies are drying ill post a picture in a few


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Foiled the manifold









Also used foil on the fan, oilpan(not that good), starter, and other stuff. More pictures later on!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Sorry wrong pic


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

go ratrod style bro!!!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Bodys painted Jet black!









Hood. look at the shine!!!










Im painting the interior just white and black. Im trying to complete this build on sunday at midnight! So its not gonna be that detailed.

Im working on the interior right now got a few things to put in there.

ill post more progress later gotta let paint dry


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

dam looks nice good man did you ever get pics of the rims?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

I will in an hour!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

look good. :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

so hows the progress?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Sorry not much done.... i play a game called world of warcraft so that sucks me in


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Ill finish it this week! I promise and then ill get back to the monte!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

UPDATE: Ill be finishing the nomad by the end of this week!

Hears the paint color (still needs clear)









Door Pannels









Dishes for the wires










The pictures the paint looks a little blue but its jade green metalflake over black, has gold, green, and blue flakes

Questions Comments are awsome!!!!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

u should have left it black...but i would have painted it flat black if u are goin rat rod.


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

not gonna do it a rat rod. this is a lowrider site!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin good!! i also got my package yesterday!! thanks bro!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

likin the color change-up bro looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks cruzin. you get my money oreder yet?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Small UPDATE:

Found these subs all fuzzy already so i threw them in there!!











Look good?


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

hell yeah, where you find them at?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

H2 kit homie!!!

I fuck up my h2 so i have all the parts left!!!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Well time for me to head out to work. Ill post more updates tonight!!!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Damn all day and no comments or suggestions : (


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Jan 17 2008, 12:02 AM~9716328
> *Damn all day and no comments or suggestions : (
> *




:tears: :tears: 

JK.


box looks good. Keep it up. Lets see more.


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Alright ill have an update in like 30 mins!!!


Thanks low!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good homie, i like that sub box :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Jan 17 2008, 12:24 AM~9716472
> *my 76 didnt finish
> 
> 
> ...




wheres these at? Didn't know you could get down like that! I knew you was stepping it up.......but damn!!!! :0


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Need more pics? the green one is my best so far!!! But hopefullly my monte can change that lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

fuck yes more pics. 


what about that black and silver 300c?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

haha i never finished it. ill take more pics in a few when i take pics of the nomad!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Sorry my girl came over wit a bottle of jager so i cant do models at this time haha


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Lookin' good! :thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

damn bro you keep this work up and you will be invited to m.c.b.a unlike some of us :dunno:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

HAHA i wish!!! Minidreams HATES ME!!! lol 


Im still trying though!!!!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

yea i fill the same way


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah... Ill have progress pics in a few!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Heres a teaser picture...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

kit decals right?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Haha yeah....


Sorry but i really like the way they look with the paint i chose.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i'm not knockin it... thety look good homie....


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks bro!

Im not really good at applying decals so i really hope i get them on straight.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good! Will go with that style perfectly.


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

I painted the wires to match the body but i want to use these










But i dont have any rims that i like for them...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

what kinda rims you looking to fit in there? supremes? steelies?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

I have these but mabey i could paint them black or the body color?










:dunno:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i dont know i think those look cool bro!!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Jan 18 2008, 02:16 AM~9725057
> *I have these but mabey i could paint them black or the body color?
> 
> 
> ...


LEAVE THOSE WHEELS RED!! thats a rad look! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

My girl suprised me with an early brithday gift But im not gonna start it untill i finish some things.










And she got Panther Pink paint for it!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

UPDATE:

Got more done, need to do the trim and the windows grill n shit



















Dash:










Rims:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

T.T.T.


Comments, suggestions please


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I think the scallops kill the lowrider feel, the other wheels go better. Looks cool though


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

the nomad looks fuckin sweet homie.

wheres you latest purchase :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ride is looking sick....my oponion.....but the graphic on the roof as well....and go with the big white walls or 520's.....Looks awesome though....


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah the nomads not the greatest but oh well...

I have no idea how im gonna paint my monte carlo, so ive been in paint program trying out some ideas










Please Help me out with any idea's!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Also found these at the hobby town











Hardlines :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks good. :cheesy:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

I think it needs more....


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Another try.....










Any suggestions


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Jan 20 2008, 11:32 PM~9744043
> *Another try.....
> 
> 
> ...


better! the first one was good, however i personaly think the line on the rear quarter needs to bend down flowing with the body more. but this way looks much better! :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

what line cuz i bent it a little like the real body.

But it looks to plane.... I like the lines on the first one, this is sooo hard...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

rides are coming out clean


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=369473

any relation???


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

I know i saw that the day i made my new name, i saw that. 


Like 4-5 years ago when i lived in new york i had an online model club called SOLOW MODELS. I had a website but i moved to colrado and lost internet.


So haha no relation at all....



He builds hoppers. Ive never attepmted one...


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

I wanted to see what this panther pink paint lookd like so......










I dont like it......


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

The pic looks a tad crap but from what I can see...
I do like it bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jan 24 2008, 12:50 AM~9770099
> *The pic looks a tad crap but from what I can see...
> I do like it bro
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah i know the pics suck its my camera phone...sorry


Im gonna do red, purple and the body color patterns on the roof i think!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Well i finished ALL the pinstipeing on the monte carlos frame and clear coated it and most of the fuckin shit bleed!!!

FUCKIN RUINED!!!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Jan 24 2008, 01:34 AM~9770376
> *Well i finished ALL the pinstipeing on the monte carlos frame and clear coated it and most of the fuckin shit bleed!!!
> 
> FUCKIN RUINED!!!!
> *


shitty deal man!! dip it and start over?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Nah i put so much fuckin work into it.

MY MONTE IS NOW FOR SALE!!!

PAINTS INCLUDED!!!!

MAKE OFFER PLEASE!!!!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

UPDATE</span>

I cant get a tpi motor so ill have to deal with the stock one.

Where would the spark plugs be though?

<img src=\'http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q296/Pirate_Vinnie/motor1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


I got some more goodies for the monte. even though the frames a little weird lookin now from the bleeding gel pen. 

<span style=\'colorurple\'>Thanks


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hope this helps.....


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Here?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Jan 27 2008, 11:50 PM~9800575
> *Here?
> 
> 
> ...




put the exhaust manifolds on and they should run just like a real car.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 27 2008, 09:01 PM~9800645
> *put the exhaust manifolds on and they should run just like a real car.
> *


yup.... easiest with the exhaust manifolds on..... my 1:1 burb got a 454 too....


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks you guys ill go check it


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Sorry for the blurry pic but heres the motor with the header i still cant figure it out


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

something like this


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

So between not over the headers?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

what kind of real car you got?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Hah my cars got a 4 banger in it.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

google image search is your friend. 

you see the exhaust ports on top of the plugs?  it has no manifolds but you get the idea


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

hmmm so there under the manifolds?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks low, with those pics i hope ill be able to get it right lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Jan 28 2008, 02:29 AM~9801124
> *Thanks low, with those pics i hope ill be able to get it right lol
> *



google image search. It'll show bigger pics. My photobucket sizes them down. Go look into it. Plus really tho, once its in the car......... they don't have to be perfect. You can hardly see them.


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks, the cars got a front tilt so i think they can be seen then


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

What do i look it up under? i donno what size engine it is. its from the 70 monte kit


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I typed in chevy 350. didn't know what it was either. should work for ya.


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Sweet thanks!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

THANKS


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

THANKS


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

no comments?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn man that frame is lookin' good.


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

lol thanks BiggC. Im really trying to take my time on my monte calro. Im hopeing it will get me into M.C.B.A.!!! Your rims will be sent out 2marow morning!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

very nice work vinny. Your stepping it up.


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks alot low. I really appreciate that! Im trying so hard to do my best this year and get out some killer rides in hope to get with M.C.B.A.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

lookin good !!

keep it up


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Heres an older build


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

rides are lookin nice bro


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Alright so my Digital camera requires a Memory card to take pictures. The reason that ive been useing my camera on my cell is because they stop makeing the card for my camera


BUT...........I found one!!!!

Im still trying to figure out the camera but 

Heres some NEW PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!

Caprice (little dusty sorry)




























65? rivi














































Chevy truck


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

ALL NICE BUILDS HOMIEE THE CAPRICE BUB LOOKS SWEET !!!!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Camera makes a difference bro rides look real good :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' good man, keep it up.


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks guys 

Hell yeah im so glad i got my camera back


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

gott find out how to resixe them i guess


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

go to you pic then right click into edit where paint is then go to image then resize type 50 horizontal 50 vertical 2x


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

good thing i took my med cause i'd have a lot of allergies with all this dust.... naw jk im loving the caprice


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Haha yeah yeah im sorry lol


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

More Pictures:

Fleetline work in progress



















My Trucks:





































My caddy that im gonna rebuild



















THANKS!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Better Monte Carlo pics:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Hell yeah bro! The new cam makes the pics a million times better! I can see the detail you put into your rides...it looks great! What are your ideas for the chevy fleet? I just finished foiling one of mine, its going for a 50's era style. 

Great work!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks alot burb 


For the fleetline im gonna use sublime green and black for the paint!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Heres something for you guys to wake up to


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Sneek Peek of the montes dash.........


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

shits lookin good vinny. Keep it up.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 3 2008, 08:49 PM~9857274
> *shits lookin good vinny.    Keep it up.
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice rides, keep it up


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

thanks you guys heres some of my projects


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin: 

jk TTT


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

NICE LOOKIN RIDES!  :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

that monte is looking good man!!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

*UPDATE:*


Ok Cruzinlow has be an amazeing help for me to get my new caddy started. Now before yall start saying im copying him, im not. Ive gotten permission from him to use his gameover caddy as a replica for mine. Mine will be very different but almost the same cuts. Thanks for checkin this out and as always comments and suggestions are great!!!

Heres were im at right now...

Started cutting...









Started hinges...

Trunk probably not gonna be hinged that way...









Closed...









Front...


















Closed...












Thanks!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' good man.


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks bro, Should i mold the hood in?


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

na.u should keep it like that and make the whole hood suacide
(spell check)


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Ive already hinged it normal. but thanks for the suggestion.

Im gonna try and tackel the firewall today.

IF ANYONES GOT PICTURES OF THIS CADDY WITH A FRONT TILT, PLEASE POST PICSTURES. IM GONNA NEED HELP ON THIS..


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE SOLOW !!!...


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE SOLOW !!!...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good so far homie, looks like you got a little progress done since the last time i seen it bro, keep it up its gonna be a sick build once ur done ,its gonna be a little tough trying to figure out the firewall but what ever you do dont give up on it and let it sit in a box  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 10 2008, 05:16 PM~9910403
> *lookin good so far homie, looks like you got a little progress done since the last time i seen it bro, keep it up its gonna be a sick build once ur done ,its gonna be a little tough trying to figure out the firewall but what ever you do dont give up on it and let it sit in a box   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thats exactly wher its is and probably where it will stay 

I dont understand the firewall at all. I cut out a piece or styrene for it but dont know how to get it all together right. Very frustrating... :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good bro


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 10 2008, 09:25 PM~9911866
> *lookin good bro
> *


x2 Nice


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

DOES ANYONE HAVE PICTURES OF CADDY MODELS WITH FRONT TILTS???


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

My closet....



















:uh:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Thats like 2/3s of what i got...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice collection. 



You know you fucked up right? People going to be asking to sell shit. :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

HAHAHA. 


Thanks. Some can be for sale if the price is right!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

caddy is lookin good bro


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

coming home with me right?!?! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got any pics of the 69 GTX??


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lol you better edit the post to a blank pic before you collections gone... lol j/j :biggrin:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

I'll be making a house call today... come home with some of them goodies!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

hahaha

oh yeah bro, still comein over?


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

yep, I'll give you a call when I'm all done with everything. Came home for lunch about to go back now. Got a big box of stuff for you to go through in my truck!!! So get your goodies ready to swap!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Most definitly. I got some stuff for you!

I will hopefully be done with what i gotta do and get back home before 4. 

You still wanna chexk out the hobby shop?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Got the montes interior started...










not useing this dash...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 11 2008, 01:22 PM~9916105
> *got any pics of the 69 GTX??
> *


dont think i dont see it up there next to the 68 camaro :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

hey just a question Solow .do you use crazy glue to make the foam stick .i was just wondering if it seeps through the foam ??? by the way nice job it looks sick.... :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 12 2008, 09:58 AM~9922917
> *hey just a question Solow .do you use crazy glue to make the foam stick .i was just wondering if it seeps through the foam ??? by the way nice job it looks sick.... :thumbsup:
> *


use a hot glue gun


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 12 2008, 09:58 AM~9922917
> *hey just a question Solow .do you use crazy glue to make the foam stick .i was just wondering if it seeps through the foam ??? by the way nice job it looks sick.... :thumbsup:
> *


i have used zap a gap with no issues


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

I use hot glue!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

i always use hot glue it works best for me, never tryed zap a gap ill have 2 try that thanx doc :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice stash you got there homie monte is looking good too homie


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i got zap a gap as well tnx homies


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Feb 11 2008, 11:07 AM~9915644
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CRAP!!! Forgot to get it....... oh well... next time!!! :biggrin: 

Gotta get together again bro!! Next time we need some more time to get things done. Like I told you, you need to see Sunday Driver! I'll have to finish looking through my stuff for more goodies. Keep on that monte!! QUIT changing your mind man!! You'll never get it done that way!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKIN SIK BRO, NICE WORK


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 12 2008, 05:47 AM~9922532
> *Got the montes interior started...
> 
> 
> ...


Monte is looking good & nice collection


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Thats bro! Thats not the dash ill be useing though.

Cruzinlow- i need more purple foam homie!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

pm me holmez :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

PM SENT!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

UPDATE!!!!


MONTE CARLO!!!!

Frame is almost completed, not the way i wanted but oh well.

Also got the base coat on the body!

Ill have pictures in a few


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Ok here it is. I wanted to build my own cyilenders and run hardlines but i ran outta time.










Whatcha think?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Still gotta run the hydro lines


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i think it looks fukin great...nice foaming


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 13 2008, 11:49 PM~9938950
> *Ok here it is. I wanted to build my own cyilenders and run hardlines but i ran outta time.
> 
> 
> ...



Fuckin tight bro!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks Waco just gotta do the hydro lines and finish the engine


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Ill have more pictures later on!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

UPDATE:

Ok i told yall i was redoing the axel, better?










I really dont like this air cleaner so its probably gonna go










Got what i could finish on the frame (getting more blue paint later today)










BASE COAT!!!!



















Comments/ Suggestions?



Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

looks damn good homie :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 14 2008, 03:55 AM~9939578
> *looks damn good homie :cheesy:
> *



X2


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks guys its ok i guess.

Have no idea what to do with the interior still....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

puttin in work!!

looks good


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looks good bro, keep it up


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Bring some stuff Sunday!


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

damn you got alot done overnight! I still need to finish the front clip on that rivi. Hopefully I can catch up to you today and tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Quick mock-up before i start with the patterns!!!!



















THANKS GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

dam homie its lookin crazy!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 15 2008, 03:53 AM~9947819
> *lookin good bro :thumbsup:
> *



X2


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks guys. Im gonna finnaly finish something hahahaha


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 15 2008, 06:50 AM~9947817
> *dam homie its lookin crazy!!!!
> *


X2 Homie....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn that monte looks good


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 15 2008, 07:08 AM~9948138
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



Yea wat hes thinkin^^^^^^^ :biggrin: X2!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Good job VINNY ! 

Its nice to actually see your work with good pics and to see that when put your skills to work that you can actually turn out some nice stuff ! 


Keep it fool ! You seem to be alright when you focus on a project instead of making them worthless ass topics and stpuid shit that you were doing before you return ! 

Honestly ! Good job so far ! And stick to doing what your doing now !


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

sik bro


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Damn Vinny! your knockin this one out! Very nice work and great pics to show your work and detail! you've come alongway! you skill constanly improoving! be proud of yourself and your work homie! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

that looks good


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow thanks guys, reasing all these comments makes me speachless. 

With out all your guys insperation with all the BADASS models you guys put out, id probably quit building!

Thanks EVERYONE!!!

Im hopeing to get it all finished today!!!!!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Alright i dont have much time so i think im gonna do that patterns like this.










Im sure it will look different thouhg cuz i gotta add some blue someware.

Mabey bust out the gel pens.....


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 15 2008, 03:20 PM~9951250
> *Alright i dont have much time so i think im gonna do that patterns like this.
> 
> 
> ...


1970 Montes have some real nice natural body lines, try to follow them with the paint scheme, check this out.

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...o/photo_04.html


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks poppa! Thats what i needed.

The paint program sucks for editing lol

I was gonna follow the body lines as much as i could. My skillz arnt that great! But that link helps alot and ill see what i can do. 

I just sprayed silver on the hood and remember im gonna coat the WHOLE car with grape pearl once the patterns are done to give them a ghost effect!!

Thanks again brotha hope to see ya at the show!!!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

:dunno: 

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/tag/577716059.html


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Yep thats me! Im trying to get rid of everything!!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 20 2008, 07:46 PM~9989637
> *Yep thats me! Im trying to get rid of everything!!!!
> *


why????

what you got?pics?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Ok my lease for my appartment is up at the end of march. my lanlord will only do another 6 month lease, BUT shes going to up the rent 150 bucks. I cant do that being its already hard as fuck to pay 700 bucks every month myself. So i gotta get rid of most of my model stuff. Im trying to move in with friends and my model stuff cant go. Sadly most of what i got is parts and project cars. I dont really wanna split things up because that a huge hassel But hears some picts of the stuff in boxes, MOST OF THESE ARE PROJECTS!!! I also have boxes full of random BUT usefull parts such as pumps, wire wheels, club placs, amps, batterys, etc etc.

Please help me out i dont wanna throw it all away
















I know i have the 40s ford thats complete and unopend, theres a 49 merc thats complete with the trunk cut. I have so much crap that can be usefull.

Thanks!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

VINNY ! if its just part's mostly right ? most of them kit's pictured aren't complete ! I would say take them all out of the box take a few pics so we can see what the lot holds us builders to use then have a week long auction 


Say start the auction off at $1.00 and charge $10 to $15 shipping ! 

If it's just mainly a parts lots you could empty a,, the parts into a large box that will make it cheaper and easier to ship !

I would interrested in this if i could what is offered ! All you showed us was a dozen model boxes and stated that they are part kits or projects !


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

See i would do that but i dont wanna wast my time. Cuz mostly everyone on hear dont want this stuff


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Im takeing better pictures right now and im going to make a new topic for this sale


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i see a 69 GTX and a 05 or so 300C!!! $15?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Havent been hear in awile! Ive been hideing! haha

Im off ta work but when i get home ill show ya what ive been working on!

hno: hno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Well hears a teaser!

it wil be finished tonight













hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Kool deal bro. I wouldn't rush it though, take your time.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Sorry drank a little to much last night to do any work, but im finishing the interior right now and will have pics up soon!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

hey bro whats the deal on that 58 impala. also you said you got plaques. you got any southside plaques?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

That 58 is gone to lowridermodels and nah no southside plaquse sorry


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Heres a truck ive been fuckin with (Thanks maddhopper)

Shaved door handels emblems and side trim on the cab(still gotta do the bed), shaved cowl, shave hood, shaved and molded rear end, shaved gas tank door. 



















Started the sub box (gotta cut bigger holes for the subs










Comments Suggestions?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

looks good. you gonna fill the gap between the floor and bottom of the sub box?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 5 2008, 07:37 AM~10088672
> *Well hears a teaser!
> 
> it wil be finished tonight
> ...


thought this was supposed to be done wednesday?

:dunno:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 11 2008, 04:38 PM~10144654
> *looks good. you gonna fill the gap between the floor and bottom of the sub box?
> *


Ill have to take a better picture cuz it is to the floor!

Bodydroped- its done i just dont feel like detailing the hydros and i cant figure out what seats i want. Other than that its all done!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Well heres another project i started on, a 66 Mercury Hard Top. Sorry for the shitty pics










Off with the pillars









Trunk cut









Trunk lips









Interior









Didnt like the rear package try so...









And the trunk floor thats not shaped yett










I kinda wantet to build it 80 style and id like to chop the top but im not to sure how.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work Vinny.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good so far bro :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks. I started customizeing the dash also. Im gonna do the floor, rear seat, front seats, and door pannels with the foam justdonno on the colors yett. Mabey green and gold?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

find a new place or what? Old school 80s is cool, sounds like a good color combo


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks BigPoppa! No i still havent found a new place. Im starting to get a little nervious about that! 

Yeah my fav golor is green so im thinking mabey a few shades of green some gold and some silver? I donno yet.

Right now im shaveing the gas door, and the vents on the front fenders. 

Anybody got any ideas on choping the top?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

hey homie did you get my pm


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

cut it in fourths, cut the pillars where you need them, add extra plastic between the chunks and glue back together. Then fill


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Sorry im a little busy packing everything up in my house.

I might not be on to much for a little wile


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

at least have a lot of progress pics when u return...lol... :cheesy:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh yeah i plan to! :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

My lux










Glasshouse


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD VINNIE!


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

What monte?


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Got this for sale or trade for a kit. Its all there but one wire loom


----------



## gustavo30 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice little rides men  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks alot homie!


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Heres one im kinda finishing! Old skool flavor! just gotta clear it and to the hydros!


















and a cameo that i cant finish cuz i need a hood! ima do the top red


----------

